# What is the purpose of putting Indian Almond Leaves in with Tadpoles?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I am new to Eggs and Tadpoles.

I was just wondering what the purpose was of putting Indian Almond Leaves in with the Tadpoles? 

Also, I don't know where I put my Indian Almond Leaves.

I bought 3 or 4 different kinds of leaves from Josh's Frogs to decorate my Terrarium with.

Can I use an Oak, Magnolia, or any other type of leaf or does it HAVE to be Indian Almond Leaves only?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Any type of leaf is fine. You want the tannins to leach out of the leaf and create a tea in the water that inhibits fungal and bacterial growth, while at the same time allowing algae to grow on the leaf that the tadpoles will eat


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Indian almond leaves are typically recommended as they are thought to provide a lot of other benefits that other leaves do not. Thus why people in the aquarium hobby swear by them.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

therizman2 said:


> Indian almond leaves are typically recommended as they are thought to provide a lot of other benefits that other leaves do not. Thus why people in the aquarium hobby swear by them.


What do they use them for in the Aquarium hobby?

I have been doing fish for over 25 years and have never even heard of an Indian Almond Leaf until now from Frogs.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Bettas

Indian Almond Leaves


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I've seen almond leaves being used on fish since the 1990's, very useful on fish that love acidic water. For frogs it lowers the pH, which makes the potential ammonia (and other nasties) less toxic. It can also serve as a food source. I just use oak leaves, but almond are likely superior.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I did a little digging, and there are specific flavinoids in the almond leaves that have antimicrobial properties, but so do many other tannins. Tropical leaves are more often than not more packed with alkaloids and other chemical goodies than temperate species of tree, so theres likely a more diverse profile in almond vs oak leaves. 
There is NOT a lot of research on how much more effective they are than other leaves. I can tell you that oak and madrone work just fine


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Indian Almond leaves are completely consumed by the time my tads are ready to morph. When I've used oak, it's still pretty much the same condition as when I added it.


----------

